# HFCS question



## swabby (Jun 6, 2008)

I have contacted a local candy company who says he will sell me some corn syurp at his cost if I buy a (tote ?)2200 #.
Can anyone answer what would be a decent price for this amount? It's getting expensive buying grandulated sugar from the store. Thanks for your input.
He has not sent me a price yet so thats why I trying to stay a head of him.


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

I paid around $26.00 per hundred wt for HFCS 55 when I picked up about 1500# at Cargill's Houston facility.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

We paid .22 last truckload. Anywhere between a nickel to a dime per pound to break it down I would consider reasonable.
Sheri


----------



## beeman (May 27, 2009)

Paid .22 last spring also.


----------



## swabby (Jun 6, 2008)

So .10 per pound would be reasonable for 2200# X .10 =$220 .I think I could go that ,however on another thread someone said it would have to be watered down to keep for an extended time. He mentioned a dry type fruitose, one would have to mix. This person told me about this quite sometime ago but I am just getting back with him.
I suppose from what I remember he bought it to add to his candy but corn syurp has become unpopular due to the digesting problems . 
This ( HFCS) is all new to me. I'm trying to help our local bee club as well as myself. Some one also mentioned a number 55 in their responce ????? Thanks


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

What Sheri is saying is that you can buy it for $0.22/lb by the truck load. You would have to pay an additional $0.05 to $0.10 to have it broken into smaller batches. So $0.27 to $0.32/lb.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

I paid $0.31/Lb for Type 55 HFCS, September 2009, at the Los Angeles Honey Company.
They filled my syrup tank with 1,290 pounds.
Regards,
Ernie


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

How long does HFCS "Keep"...... assuming it is just put into a big plastic tank?


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

.23 yesterday for a load.
Bad thing is we are only 15 miles from the plant.
Same price is charged if you are 500 miles from the plant.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Just had a load delivered for $22.* Cargill and ADM must be doing well, corn is about 1/2 what it was this spring but so far syrup prices have remained the same.* Don't you just love how they announce price increases at the same time?


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

we paid .23cents a pound for 67% HFCS. Canadian dollars.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Honeyshack:

How did you get 67% HFCS as it is delivered 77%? Did you purchase it from someone who had diluted it?

Jean-Marc


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

Yup , awful sad, the neighbor was making fun of what a drum of honey is worth and then he found out what we had to pay for HFC.
The punch line is that this is were he sells most of his crop.


----------



## Flyman (Jun 11, 2007)

Swabby,

Most candy companies use GLUCOSE. This is what they call corn syrup. HFCS is not the same thing and burns too quickly for use in most candy formulas. If I remember correctly, HFCS 55 is 55 percent fructose and 45 percent glucose. Glucose is, well, glucose with little or no HFCS. Never feed pure glucose. Don't know if the bees would like it or what the effect would be. Make sure you are comparing apples.


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

Our trucker told us while unloading the he had just hauled a load of 45/45.
He told us it went to a candy company, it is very thick & must be shipped at 135 or so degrees.
We have never heard of this stuff untill the other day.


----------



## Flyman (Jun 11, 2007)

When glucose gets cold (below about 50) you can actually cut it with a knife.


----------



## Focus on Bees (Mar 6, 2006)

It was asked before; how do you store this corn syrup ? Is there something you could add to make it last all summer ? I am thinking about getting an amount myself too, which brings me to this . Where can we get some locally in Wisconsin ? would you know Sheri?:s


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

This maybe off topic, but, I would not feed straight hfcs at all, instead I would get the blend type 42 hfcs & sucrose 50/50. This will not ganulate and come in at 77%. 

Can you just imagine those poor bees digging out that hard ganulated corn syrup in the middle of Dec.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

For HFCS in Wisconsin, call Dean Lapp at 1-800-321-1960, and NO you can not have the barrels I am to pick up on Monday.

Roland


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Focus on Bees said:


> Where can we get some locally in Wisconsin ? would you know Sheri?:s


Yes, we have it here. You can bring containers and we will fill them from the tank. If HFCS55 has 10% water added it will not granulate and it doesn't ferment. You just need to be careful not to overheat it.
Sheri


----------

